

Why Internet is so blue - TheAuditor
http://www.theawl.com/2014/06/internet-why-so-blue

======
corysama
Corporate logos skew heavily towards blue [1] because it is associated with
trust and dependability [2].

[1] [http://www.logomaker.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/col...](http://www.logomaker.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/colorsofcorporate.jpg)

[2] [http://thelogocompany.net/blog/infographics/psychology-
color...](http://thelogocompany.net/blog/infographics/psychology-color-logo-
design/)

